# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnscheuten in voet

## rijk

Zonder enige aanwijsbare reden krijg ik plots pijnscheuten in zijkant linkervoet. Is dit een gekend verschijnel?

----------


## peteroomens

Kijk eens of aan die kant de schoen meer is afgesleten of naar buiten 'hangt' dan aan de rechte buitenkant?

----------

